
Speeding Up 3D Design - Lind5
https://semiengineering.com/speeding-up-3d-design/
======
justinclift
The title could be usefully improved by specifying 3D _semiconductor_ design.

It's not really anything to do with any other kind of 3D design (CAD, etc).

